

Ask HN: What would you do with a touchscreen monitor? - mcav

I recently bought a 12-inch touchscreen display off of eBay. I figured it would be cool to put some kind of status monitor, weather, etc. on it and mount it on the wall. A regular LCD would work to display that information too, though.<p>Any ideas on what would be interesting/useful/cool to display on there (particularly anything that would take advantage of its touch capability)?
======
mcotton
I'm in the home automation business and this is what I do all day. Complex
tasks become very intuitive when you use pretty graphics and simple layouts.

If you need ideas for widgets, check out what the guys at
<http://www.chumby.com> have done.

------
CyberED
I'd use it full-screen with pyGame and experiment with implementing the view
part of MVC and alternative user interface (that requires no keyboard nor
mouse) think gestures, taps, etc. Direct manipulation has a huge promise when
applied on a larger scale. Look at iPhone / iPod Touch and the various Surface
systems for inspiration.

------
PieSquared
I'd use it to write myself notes, or calendar, or to-do list. Basically, an
electronic whiteboard.

------
TallGuyShort
I would put my current hobby project on the back-burner, and I'd start playing
with ways to interface with the computer using natural gestures. That's a
topic that's always fascinated with me - and is becoming more and more
relevant.

------
jcapote
I'd try and run android with it.

------
bhousel
probably clean it constantly :-/

